# hey guys and girls



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm new here so I figured id stop by to say hi, id like friends too


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you vlad, im enjoying the hospitality


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. So what do you do for Halloween?


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> Welcome to the forum. So what do you do for Halloween?


I made prop weapons and spark cages for a haunted house last year, I really enjoy the atmosphere to be honest


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I love you guys lol


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome Happyfeets! If you love Halloween and haunting, you have definitely found the right place!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Again, thank all of you, its been a very friendly forum and im glad to be friends with you all


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and Welcome!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I think I've found my haunted home here thanks to all the hospitable ghouls here.
Sincerely,


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

thank you mr. fantom


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Good to see more from Virginia come on board here. Welcome happyfeets.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

stick said:


> Good to see more from Virginia come on board here. Welcome happyfeets.


Thanks, im from the southwest corner... in the inbred cannibal part lol


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Happyfeets. We love young blood! Dig in and lurk about.


----------

